# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  من ديانا الى..........ديانا حداد

## khaled aljonidee

تحميل البوم ديانا حداد من ديانا الى 2008 مجانا 

ديانا حداد

2008

من ديانا الى .....








الالبوم باللهجه الخليجيه

شفت اتصالك
شلون اشوفه
تحرق اعصابي
العب على قلبي 
عجيبه
زعلان
مايتعبني
الله يخليك
ليت القلوب
روح ياصغير

للتحميل وعلى اكثر من سيرفر

Rapidshare

http://1tool.biz/47633

MediaFire

http://1tool.biz/47634

Zshare

http://1tool.biz/47630

Fileflyer

http://1tool.biz/47627

FileFactory

http://1tool.biz/47626

FileSend

http://1tool.biz/47637

SendSpace

http://1tool.biz/47631

MegaUpload

http://1tool.biz/47629

Ifile

http://1tool.biz/47632

----------


## عُبادة

مرسي كتيييير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مرسي كتيييير


اهلين فيك شطناوي

----------

